# Mann's Manipulator Worms



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if Mann's still makes their Manipulator plastic worms? These are the ones that had the long coiled tail that you had to break away from the body before you used them. I haven't seen them available in quite some time. I used to have good luck with them, and I can't seem to find any worms that work as well as they did. Anyone have any suggestions on what other worms work well?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I still have some...on the occasion i fish a worm. 
I like em as much as the fish but dont know if there made anymore.
GOOGLE MANNS bait co. and see what happens


----------



## porterhouse23 (Jun 12, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> GOOGLE MANNS bait co. and see what happens


Don't know why I didn't think of that, guess I'm just lazy. lol I checked it out, they don't have the Manipulator worms listed. But, they do have some worms called "Hard-nosed" that look similar. I haven't seen them around, but if I find them, I'll give them a shot.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

The Hard Nose products from Mann's are great. They rank very highly on my list...right up there with Yum products, and Senko's.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

if i had any i would gladly send you the mannipulators. i never liked them. for my money original berkley power worms can't be beat


----------



## Bass_turd (Jan 14, 2006)

Go to Manns bait site and you can still order those worms. You might have to order directly from them but they do show them on the site. Go to freshwater (FW) and look for other worms. There is a button at the bottom that says next page. http://www.mannsbait.com/searchitems.asp?Groupname=Soft Plastics Other - Freshwater Try putting this in for a web site and it will be on the right page. I have used the hard nose and they are great. I also still use the original jelly worm, they are still my favorite worm. Then the Power worm from berkley.


----------



## Bertus22 (May 9, 2014)

:B Go here SOVEREIGN SUPERBAITS to find the MANNS MANIPULATOR WORMS


----------

